

Do you require users to install Google Chrome Frame? - michokest

What's your experience in numbers with it? How many users bounce when you require them to install it, or if you make it an option, how many IE users do you still have?
======
wsdom
I think the rule of thumb is to require as little downloads as possible.
Hassle Free = Success. Also responses to your question will likely be a poor
indicator to your programs own success since there are various factors and
those factors make it very difficult to quantify.

